# Do good looking people tend to be terrible people?



## CmdrShep234 (Nov 22, 2014)

This man is disgusting! The South is filled with people like these! 











They don't deserve their looks and power! They deserve to go to Iraq and become deformed! 






If I had all the power all the good looking people would be perfect people and not selfish rich Republicans or Hollywood liberals! 

John Glenn and Neil Armstrong! Those are real role models! Not Justin Bieber and Kanye West!


----------



## theablekingathelstan (Oct 27, 2020)

Ironic since Hitler hated disabled people.
As retarded as Eastern Europeans all being neo-Nazis. The Leader would have a grand chuckle at that.


----------



## JBMan (Nov 3, 2020)

Keanu Reeves.

Gaddafi.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

*Do good looking people tend to be terrible people?*

I'm just going to answer the title. No good looking people are not inherently terrible people. I know plenty of beautiful and gorgeous people that have an outstanding character on the inside. 

This person in your videos might be a bad person but the action of an individual does not equate to the actions of the group or applied to people with similar physical characteristics.


----------



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

CmdrShep234 said:


> John Glenn and Neil Armstrong! Those are real role models!







Neil Armstrong had a wife, two children and a *50 percent chance* of returning to earth. Manned spaceflight was mainly for propaganda purposes, and the terrestrial part of the mission – which Armstrong hated – included the three astronauts and their wives visiting 27 cities in 24 countries in 39 days with Air Force Two.






_Fate has ordained that the men who went to the moon to explore in peace will stay on the moon to rest in peace.

These brave men, Neil Armstrong and Edwin Aldrin, know that there is no hope for their recovery. But they also know that there is hope for mankind in their sacrifice.

These two men are laying down their lives in mankind's most noble goal: the search for truth and understanding.

They will be mourned by their families and friends; they will be mourned by their nation; they will be mourned by the people of the world; they will be mourned by a Mother Earth that dared send two of her sons into the unknown.

In their exploration, they stirred the people of the world to feel as one; in their sacrifice, they bind more tightly the brotherhood of man.

In ancient days, men looked at stars and saw their heroes in the constellations.

In modern times, we do much the same, but our heroes are epic men of flesh and blood.

Others will follow, and surely find their way home. Man's search will not be denied. But these men were the first, and they will remain the foremost in our hearts.

For every human being who looks up at the moon in the nights to come will know that there is some corner of another world that is forever mankind._









What If Apollo 11 Failed? President Nixon Had Speech Ready


While Apollo 11 astronauts Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin took mankind's first steps on the moon, the White House prepared for the possibility of their failed return.




www.space.com










“President Richard Nixon authorized their use of the presidential aircraft (Boeing VC-137B – modified 707, tail number 86970) for this round-the-world astronaut Goodwill Tour designated as "Project Giantstep" and dubbed the "Giant Leap" tour.”



https://www.fastcompany.com/90374120/the-apollo-11-astronauts-went-on-a-world-tour-when-they-got-home-from-the-moon-and-it-was-more-surreal-than-beatlemania




Round the World Flights








*32:05 *… *they had no confidence in our ability to get down safely *…


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I was once very good looking. Now I'm just mildly good looking to _some_ people. Anyways, I don't think I was a terrible person. But I know I'm a better person now than I was.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

I think it's more about the "halo" effect than anything else.
People ascribe positive traits to people who are aesthetically pleasing to look at. As such, they are more surprised when the negative traits come out.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Wasn't the OP that guy who was obsessed with ex cheerleaders named Karen??


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

CmdrShep234 said:


> If I had all the power all the good looking people would be perfect people and not selfish rich Republicans or Hollywood liberals!
> John Glenn and Neil Armstrong! Those are real role models! Not Justin Bieber and Kanye West!


When it comes to dating or friends, it all comes down to a question: what do you have to offer? It's like a job resume. What do you have to offer that makes you a good boyfriend or friend? Because, there are other options out there. Your character, being considerate of the way other people feel, matters. People tend to like nice people better than jerks, in spite of popular belief, the trick is that jerks are not jerks with everyone, only with those that are below them. And don't confuse witty play or making fun of someone on a superficial non-hurting level with being a jerk. If anything, that's being funny, which is another perk in what you have to offer. Unsurprisingly, being handsome or good looking is a big step in what you have to offer.

When good looking people see that they are treated like gods for their good look, some, but not all, might become arrogant and ungrateful. They are not all selfish rich republicans or self-righteous Hollywood democrats. If good looking people offend you, know that you can become a good looking person yourself. Even if you aren't handsome by mother nature, you can always work out that will make a huge difference, especially if you're a man, and take care of yourself, so that you will have a lot more to offer.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Ime, no. What I mean is they're not terrible towards me. They leave me alone after one look and that's how I like it.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Sometimes yes other times no -in the sense that they have some bad behavior (I don't want to throw the baby out with the bathwater.)
I don't think a person has to be all bad if one has bad sides at some point in life.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Well I exist so that immediately disproves that theory


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

I hate to break it to you but not everybody finds that type of face attractive.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

YearseRayneDon said:


> I hate to break it to you but not everybody finds that type of face attractive.


I think he was joking.


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

Roll up. 2-for-1 deal on cliches:

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder & don’t judge a book by its cover. Hell, I’ll even throw in opinions are like arseholes; they all stink. And as a bonus one time only special gift for signing up today, you can also have: values are subjective.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Ock said:


> I think he was joking.


I doubt that. We’re not even in spam world.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

YearseRayneDon said:


> I doubt that. We’re not even in spam world.


I remember seeing the same person say "Why am I so ugly?"


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

No. Good looking people aren't terrible people. They are more likely to garner a lot of attention from terrible people though.

Also, I don't think he is good looking, I think he looks like he has a sandy cervix. He might have symmetrical looks but he doesn't have that _I don't know what. _


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

@YearseRayneDon Were we talking about Crowbo or the man in the video? I was talking about Crowbo.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

It seems to me cmr shepard is referring to madison cowthorne.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I think Crowbo looks good. Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.
For example as a teen I had a crush on a guy in a boy-band while my sister had a crush on a guy from another band
and neighter of us understood the other ones taste.


----------



## theablekingathelstan (Oct 27, 2020)

there is no correlation between looks and moral character.
It may be true that good looking people may have less empathy due to be adulated but that's socialisation and nothing inherent.


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

I had this joke response also:

Thank goodness that I’m hideously grotesque; truly one of life’s winners.


----------



## theablekingathelstan (Oct 27, 2020)

Yorkshire Ripper Peter Sutcliffe's last self-pitying words


Serial killer obsessed with his own death and suffering nightmares in the weeks before he died




www.examinerlive.co.uk





was he good looking? who knows?


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Attractive people obviously have to put in less effort to be accepted, popular and finding romantic partners, but whether this is an excuse for them to be dismissive of people or still choose to be kind is entirely up to individuals.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Not in my experience no.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

In my experience no 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

I think everyone is talking about two different issues - attraction and beauty.

Whom you are attracted to can vary. I tend to be attracted to people who are very confident, dark haired, have larger heads (strange, but there you are), and are very intelligent. Sometimes they are not the most beautiful, tallest person in the room, or even have a full head of hair.

That said, I certainly know when someone is considered "beautiful" or not. Science tells us that we all do as well. Social norms are these days telling us to say "it is what is in the inside that matters", "beauty is in the eye of the beholder", "what you look like doesn't matter". Yet, these are hollow arguments when scientists can prove that as humans we can instinctually perceive, evaluate, and even act on almost instantly basic and characteristics of beauty. Some may be to some degree culturally affected, but we know that people tend to marry or partner with people who look similar, promote people who are considered more attractive, befriend similar looking people (in both sex groups), etc.

The assigning of "good" or "bad" traits in relation to how attractive someone is I think is just a proxy to whether this entire conversation is acceptable or not, and the realities that sometimes come with the fact that it is a reality. 

I think we need to get past the part where we pretend this isn't a reality and just say as we do if someone is tall or short - okay, someone is tall or short, and we see this, and to some people that may be personally consequential or inconsequential, but it shouldn't affect important things like holding a job.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Ock said:


> I remember seeing the same person say "Why am I so ugly?"


Yes, I said that but I was being tongue in cheek and didn't really mean it.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Crowbo said:


> Yes, I said that but I was being tongue in cheek and didn't really mean it.


LOL! Good for you man.


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

With a name like Madison Cowthorne, I'm not surprised he turned out the way he did...


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

Senah said:


> I think everyone is talking about two different issues - attraction and beauty.
> 
> Whom you are attracted to can vary. I tend to be attracted to people who are very confident, dark haired, have larger heads (strange, but there you are), and are very intelligent. Sometimes they are not the most beautiful, tallest person in the room, or even have a full head of hair.
> 
> ...


Attraction and beauty are related. Beauty is physical looks, a pleasant image. But beauty is included in attraction. There are more things to attraction, it's about what you have to offer in other areas as well such as personality and character, but beauty is certainly one of them and an important one as virtually everyone takes care of their looks and image. Even for non-dating related things, looks are important.

We all have our particular preferences, but at the end of the day I think everyone has a collective if not objective standard for attraction. We may like confident, dark haired and larger heads people but there are a lot of people that most would agree are ugly, average or handsome. Don't blame the messenger, blame the humans, I'm not saying this because I want it to be that way, but because it is that way, I wonder how many of those who say "it is what is in the inside that matters" take care of their looks, they usually justify it with "I'm doing it for myself" to avoid justify their own double standards.

At the end of the day, being born with good/bad looks is like being born smart/dumb. You have a genetic start, but from then on it's up to you how you increase or decrease them. Those hot models that everyone tends to be envious of have worked hard for their bodies, even if they started with the face.

Let's be honest, character and personality matters but the first thing you see about a person are the looks. So no matter how overly idealistic some people try to be, they are actually wrong. Looks matter, that's why the vast majority of people take care of their looks and image.

As for the question of the topic. The idea that women like bad boys/alpha males it's only half true. Some women like them, some don't. Women have different standards just like men have different standards. And when it comes to bad boys/alpha males, they may not like them for their jerkish behavior, they have something else to offer in spite of their jerkish behavior. Confidence, leadership, guts. But you don't have to be a brute to get the girl, the being a jerk part is a tolerated not the main attribute. Also, most but not all bad boys, are not bad with the woman they want to hook up with, they are bad with other people around them.

Being nice is not enough to get women to swarm over you, you have to be attractive in other ways, to have something to offer and I don't mean money or cars, but being nice the necessary minimum. You don't have a to be servant, just normal, not a jerk. Humans tend to mirror each other's behavior. If you have a nice attitude towards someone, chances are they will respond back with the same attitude. Every individual is different, so I can't tell what everyone wants from the start. Usually if you're funny, look okay as in average and have common interests you should be good. The idea is that you must have something more to offer on a more then superficial level, meaning money and cars, to make them like you while showing that you like them for more than what is on the surface, meaning looks.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

JBMan said:


> Keanu Reeves.
> 
> Gaddafi.


Gaddafi used to be a strapping young man. I think he may have fallen into a vat of something later in life, like the Joker.


----------

